# Very painful colonoscopy and uncaring doctors



## Anxious Patient

I'm, 54 with a terrible family history of colon cancer, and I think that I have IBS with constipation. I have a pretty severe phobia about seeing doctors and getting any type of test in general, but due to recent bleeding and changes in bowel habits, a friend who is a nurse suggested that I at least find a doctor and get a diagnosis. Truthfully, I have been avoiding this because I know that a colonoscopy will be recommended, and although I can certianly understand the need for one (2 first degree relatives with the disease), I have been too scared to see a doctor or even discuss the test. Recently, my nurse friend asked me to be her "designated driver" and accompany her for her colonoscopy at a local hospital....an added benefit might be that I would become less fearful of the procedure........she explained that they use "conscious sedation" and IV painkillers, so the test is a breeze. Well, I was in the recovery room while she was having the test done (a routine screening) and I could hear her crying and occasionally screaming "stop, it hurts too much".....listening to her suffer was awful; I asked one of the nurses (who happened to be one of the ones that do the sedation) why she was in such agony and why they were letting her suffer so..the answer was: "because of the drugs that she was given, she won't remember a thing"! I told her that this was barbaric and that the dose of the painkiller was obviously too low; again I was told that her suffering didn't matter because the drug Versed that she was given would cause amnesia of the event. My friend was still sobbing and crying when they wheeled her into the recovery room, but she was sort of dazed and didn't know exactly what had happened, but that it was something awful. Now she is haunted by by nightmares of this "simple, diagnostic procedure"..........I asked the doctor why he didn't stop the procedure and his answer was again: "she won't remember".......another nurse told me that the drugs don't work on about 10% of the patients; the "amnesia" isn't total and that some doctors are just too rough because they rely on the "amnesia" factor........My own doctor told me 2 weeks ago that she wants to schedule me for a colonoscopy; I related this story and she said that it should not happen, but sometimes the exam under "conscious sedation" is a nightmare and that, indeed, some GI docs are rough....although she also said that men are easier to scope since we have straighter colons...her nurse called with a colonoscopy date for me (a virtual colonoscopy isn't good enough), which I cancelled; the experience that I witnessed was just awful..and my poor friend feels traumatized, violated etc. by the event..........I'm scared to death of getting this exam; my doc said that she could have the colonoscopy done with a different anesthesia drug, but couldn't be 100% sure that it would not be painful........anyone else hear of a really painful colonoscopy????????


----------



## babysis

That sounds terrible. I've never heard of that. They knocked me completely out when I had mine. Last thing I remember is the doctor asking me about where I worked and next thing I remember is being back in my room with my mom. Apparently I asked her about 10 times if she had gone down and had lunch. She was finding it quite humorous. I've only ever had one other surgery where they knocked me out and it is a very creepy feeling to know you have this "missing time" in your life that you can't remember. But no pain for me at all, even after all the medication wore off. The pain came all the day before doing the prep work and that is when you just "wipe yourself raw". As much as you fear doing this, you really should get it done, especially considering the history in your family. Find a doctor who doesn't do the "conscious sedation" but that will put you completely under. You are the patient after all, you are paying for this and should be allowed to choose how you are "knocked out" for the procedure.


----------



## sca29

Hopefully it isn't TOO late to add to this post. I have been doing some research into other people's experiences with colonoscopies because mine was so terribly traumatic. I, too, had the same issue your friend did. I'm not writing this to scare anyone. But I do think it's important that people know the full facts before getting one of these done. Before this procedure I had friends and family tell me they were completely knocked out. Everyone just kept telling me "these are routine procedures," like that should make me feel better. Plus I had only heard good accounts about colonoscopies, so I figured I was just being a baby. Plus, I even had the doctor's nurses telling me that I would be out and wouldn't feel anything. At the most some pressure and fullness. They lied to my face about the procedure. I even asked them a few times over if it was painful. They told me no, and acted like I was being ridiculous. The doctor barely spent any time with me before recommending that I get a colonoscopy. I went through the prep (Which was terrible) and went in the next day for the procedure. While I was getting my IV the doctor asked me what my symptoms were. I wanted to say, " Why don't you know this? You recommended that I have a colonoscopy because of my symptoms. Now you don't know what they are?" I was baffled and getting more nervous as we spoke. They put the IV in and shot me up with what I can only believe was the mildest sedative ever, I felt NO effects. They also gave me NO pain medication. I was in the most excruciating pain of my life. It felt like the doctor was tearing my intestines out. I was screaming in pain and telling them to stop. No one did anything or said anything to me or tried to ease my pain. They pretended like nothing was happening, like my screaming meant nothing. I felt traumatized, hurt, and violated. I couldn't believe they were treating me like this. They were abusive and unprofessional, and I was left emotionally scarred. When the procedure was done I was placed into a room to wait for some feedback from the doctor. My boyfriend came in to see me and I was bawling my eyes out. I couldn't believe what had just happened. I told him everything and he told me he could hear me screaming from the waiting room. I was so mad at the doctor, and when I asked why I was in so much pain the entire time he tried to act like it was nothing. Presently, I have flashbacks to the procedure and get so scared, upset, and angry all over again. They were not honest with me! I think the most important thing is that you trust and feel comfortable with your doctor (this seems like the most obvious statement). My doctor was recommended by an emergency room and I hoped he would be good. But I found him to be cold, unhelpful, and unprofessional (As well as his staff). He had complete disregard for my feelings and for my general wellbeing. I have had conscious sedation before for my wisdom teeth and it was perfectly fine. I had no pain and was asleep for the whole thing. BUT, I trusted that doctor. I think having trust in a doctor is very important. If you get a bad vibe, run. Seriously, find a doctor that you know will be up front and honest with you about the procedure. I don't believe I will ever be able to have this procedure done ever again. It's unfortunate, because so many people talk about the importance of getting them done. Bad doctors make people less likely to ever get necessary procedures done again. I'm sorry your friend went through this, and I hope that even if this post get to you too late, that your procedure was easy and painless.


----------



## amanda8

My first colonoscopy was intensely painful, too. I remember the entire thing by the way, even though the nurses assured me I would not. I did not feel the scope being inserted, but once the doctor was inside and moving that thing around, I was in agony. I remember gripping the side of the hospital bad so tightly my knuckles were white. I remember screaming and a nurse came over and coached my breathing. Apparently, I had stopped breathing. I was holding it because I was in so much pain. I cried. I writhed. No one did anything to help.My experience is unique compared to everyone else I know who has gone through the ordeal. They all slept through theirs or were not able to feel/remember a thing. I have doctors and nurses in my family who regularly do surgeries (albeit not colonoscopies) and all said if a patient of theirs were in that much pain, the pain meds would be automatically altered.Upon my follow up with my doctor, I complained about the pain I felt during the procedure and he told me flat out that he did not consider a colonoscopy to be a very invasive procedure so he doesn't use much pain medication. Something I would have really liked to have been consulted about when going through it. Needless to say, the doctor I went to is a horrible one. I just learned that he didn't even tell me the results of my biopsy and the fact I may have colitis only recently surfaced when my new doctor took a look at the reports. They are over two years old now.That's my experience. The drugs just weren't administered to me so I felt it all. I have to have another one in two days and am admittedly petrified after my last experience. I made sure to tell my doctor what happened to me and he is going to administer enough drugs to knock me out and monitor me closely. I trust him. The key, I think, is communication and trust with your doctor.You should DEFINITELY have the procedure done with your history of bowel issues. It's the only way the doctor can really find out what is ailing you and provide treatment that can adequately give you relief. Just talk to your doctor, find one you like and trust and grin and bear it. None of this stuff is easy, but you will be okay.


----------



## 23208

I'm sorry to hear about the terrible experiences you've all had. I had a colonoscopy about 4 years ago now and I was completly knocked out for it. I should probably mention that I have a low tolerance for pain meds though. I know I was given Versed. The last thing I remember is asking if I could put my hand under the pillow. Next thing I know I was in the recovery room with my husband and the Dr. was giving him the results. He even gave us a copy of the report to bring home that listed his findings and what drugs I had been given.I wasn't very comfortable with this Dr at first but my GP had recommended him and I trusted him. My mother had met him before, on one of her many hospital stays, and she was satisfied with him. I think this helped. I was more comfortable with him after I knew more about him. Good Luck to you and I'm hope you have a better experience than your friend.Shannon


----------



## garysconstipated

Find a good doc and get the test!


----------



## NancyCat

I had the "colonoscopy from hell" in 1991. It kept me from having another one till I absolutely had to (long story)in 02. I had a bad reaction to the sedation and I DID remember the entire thing, I was awake and alert the entire time.The subsequent scopes have been done with a light general anethesia called propofol. I had to have an anethesiologist and of course that makes the colonoscopy cost more money but the docs would not do it otherwise with my history. Some places, especially endoscopy centers offer propofol as routine, they have nurse anethesia people but its still around $300 more. My insurance covered everything.Please know however, that the reaction I had to sedation was and is VERY VERY RARE. Most people do just fine and dont remember anything. The sedative versed is commonly used and one of its properties is amnesia. Everyone I know who has had it did fine.If you are concerned about the sedation tell the doctor BEFORE you go, perhaps they can make arrangements for you to have a scope with a light general due to anxiety. More docs and centers are more willing to do anethesia because some patients wouldnt come at all otherwise. I read that Aetna wasnt going to pay any more for propofol but they changed their minds when an association of gastros said if they did that lots of people woouldnt come from fear.The fear of the unknown is the worst. Also everyone reacts differently. Good luck


----------



## AIRPLANE

I haven't had any lower GI tests in 10 or more years. I have been offered colonoscopies in the past few years, but I figure they will just tell me everything is fine as long as they don't find polyps so I have turned them down. The last lower GI test I had about 10 years ago was a sigmoidoscopy, where I was awake. The test went fine until the scope got to an area where I frequently experience the worst pain- in the pelvic area. The doctor said 'Does that hurt?' and I could only nod because the pain was so great, and wondered if the reason he asked me if it hurt was because of my reaction or because he noticed some difficulty with the scope in that area. I naturally assumed there would be some discussion and follow-up after the test and I'd recovered from the pain, but I was sent on my way with absolutely no further communication. I recently turned 50, which is the age they suggest you start having colonoscopies. I suspect I have GI issues due to adhesions, and have been communicating with a fellow adhesion sufferer who recommended a gastroenterologist 50 miles away. She said he was thorough and that he was the first gastro who did not immediately chalk her symptoms up to IBS. He had trouble getting the scope through and diagnosed her with adhesions. He did not treat them as he felt that the adhesions would only return, but at least he was honest. She subsequently found a surgeon who did operate for adhesions, but does not yet know if it helped because she also has a couple of other issues that she needs surgery for. She said they will check to see if the adhesions have returned when she has her next surgery for an ovary removal next month. Anyway, I would like to make an appointment with this gastroenterologist, but am reluctant to do so because he probably will want to do a colonoscopy, which I probably should in fact have. The problem with tests such as these is that you must have someone accompany you and you are not supposed to drive yourself. My folks used to be able to help me out, but they are getting too old and my father's ability to drive is limited. Since these conditions are so disruptive to one's social and personal life, some of us have only ourselves to depend on. So, if I did get a colonoscopy, I am wondering if I could skip the anesthesia (or whatever it is they use) so that I would be allowed to drive. I'm sure there will be pain since everything feels so tight- but if that's the only way I can get a colonoscopy it might have to be that way. Plus, if I could tolerate it, I would actually prefer that I'm aware of things as I often suspect that a lot of doctors are not honest about how things went- if the scope gets to a tight area, I want to know about it. Also, if I were alert, I could give feedback if I notice the same pain in the same area where I felt it with the sigmoidoscopy- I could tell him that 'that's where it usually hurts the most' (this time I'd make more of an effort to speak even if in intense pain!)Anyone else have this problem with tests as far as having to be able to drive yourself afterwards? Do some of you just not get these tests because of this problem? If I go to my local clinic, who does not have any gastros on staff, I'll just have to make due with whoever the visiting gastro is and figure it will be a waste of time as most of them only care about finding polyps and disregard everything else, like a tight area where the scope is hard to get through. I want someone who is willing to consider that even though nothing inside the colon is wrong, that there can just as easily be an issue on the outside of it- like adhesions.


----------



## BQ

As far as I know... one would have to have a driver if one has any anesthesia at all for the procedure. So if you don't have anyone to drive you... you could consider asking someone or getting a cab or taxi.... But if you do not want any sedation... you may have some uncomfortable moments and then be quite fine with it.If you do a search here about colonoscopies without sedation you will read about others who have had none and seemed to do ok.But I would think it might be worth driving the 50 miles to see a GI who will take an interest in your case and your concerns about adhesions.Why not go for a consult with this one first and see if you like him/her first before you schedule a colonscopy. This way you can discuss your concerns ahead of time and also discuss your options for sedation.All the bestBQ


----------



## garysconstipated

Versed again....I should think that it would have been banned by now


----------



## Rosiebug

I just went for colonoscopy, but the sedative didn't work at all on me. Apparently they gave me a high dose and that most people would be asleep all day. I was (and still am) wide awake (and in fact was more alert than my mom who was driving me home, and she closed her eyes a few seconds at an intersection while cars advanced). Unfortunately, this wasn't noticed since the procedure was starting so quickly, and (also unfortunately) I got what seems to be an anal fissure this morning during the prep, so the entry was particularly difficult. I insisted that they proceed anyway, as I've had to go through a lot of hoops to reschedule.


----------



## garysconstipated

Sorry that you had such a bad exam. I'm sick of hearing how painful this exam is for some people; it's because the slob gastros don't want to take their time doing the exam slowly and carefully. The want to rush the exam on a sedated, amnesic piece of meat (sorry) and do as many exams as carelessly as possible. Colonoscopy is done without drugs in most of the world; in the USA they use amnesia drugs such as Versed strictly for economic reasons (get 'em inghet 'em out quickly, to hell with the patient). The sedation is why people get perforated. End of rant. I'm high risk for colon cancer and badly needed a colonoscopy but would not do the sedation part; it's dangerous and unecessary. After being refused a sedation-free exam by several docs, I met a young female gastor who listened to my objections, agree that Versed is a terrible drug and could see no reason not to do the exam sedation-free. She told me that sedation-free exams are a "dirty little secret" and lots of docs get theirs that way; it's a secret because it takes longer to do, but you get a better exam. Did the prep (not bad) and reported for the exam. She told me not to be embarassed and said that she could give me IV painkiller (fentanyl) if I wanted it, but that it wasn't needed. She also told me thatthis is not the time to be embarassed; fart when you feel like it and try to relax. So no IV, no drugs, no oxygen, no ekg, no pulse-ox just a great, gentle doc with a lot of experience (despite looking about 25 years old). She did a rectal exam, checked my prostate and in went the scope. A little cramp for a second of 2 in the corners, but that was it. Felt some pressure when she injected air; the nurse rubbed my back and told me to fart, which I did to the cheers of the staff. The exam took a while but was quite tolerable. Overall, a great experience. Everyone should have a comfortable exam; if your doc takes a little time, it shouldn't hurt.


----------



## Nicollette

My experience was 3 years ago but I remember it like it was yesterday. I was frightened out of my mind to have the test but mostly frightened of the result + I thought I had cancer.When I walked into the room at the hospital, first the nurse? said "you look scared to death" and I said "I AM". I have IBS so I was still going to the bathroom even after they put the IV in! I had to walk with the IV pole. Then I asked if I could be put out completely and they said "NO" - YOU HAVE TO HAVE AN ANESTHESIOLOGIST FOR THAT." RIGHT THEN HOW DO DENTISTS PUT YOU OUT TO REMOVE A TOOTH? B*****St*DS.anyway the versed did not work on me because I already take a benzodiazepine for anxiety (people if you take any benzo such as Ativan or Xanax or Vlium or Librium, the Versed will NOT work very well). So I was awake through the whole thing and they even checked my small intestine. It was horrible. The only good thing was I had no cancer. They told me to come back in 10 years. Right. I hated the prep the day before but not nearly as horribly frightening as the procedure itself. That's my take on it.


----------



## sirjohn

I had a colonoscopy about a month ago, with the versad. I have crones, and was diagnosed with IBS also.The worst part was drinking the gallon of prep to clean you out before the procedure.I woke up feeling good in the recovery room, went home and slept for a while.After hearing all the stories around the net about versad, I'd think twice before getting another colonoscopy though.The last doctor I saw wanted to give me another one within a year of the one I just had.


----------



## JulesD

I had my colonoscopy done on Wednesday, the prep was horrible, and I wasnt worried about the procedure as I had been told that although not nice it wasnt painful and you are pretty much asleep.I was given pethidine and something else, I was certainly a little bit out of it, but I remember pretty much everything although they told me i wouldnt. And i am afraid to say that it was also very painful, I was crying and begging them to stop, they were very nice though and took some air out of my tummy to ease the pain and pressure, and the nurses were stroking my hair and gave me gas and hair as i was holding my breath because of the pain.However I would have it again, because the 10 minute procedure and pain is worth it to be told that you dont have cancer, and (i have been diagnosed with IBS). I would go do it again if i needed it. the prep was far worse, I was bloody starvingI also had an endoscopy with no throat spray and I was gagging a bit but again it was not as bad as I heard it could be.


----------



## Dacaffe

*Versed.NEVER.again!*While my experience was NO where close to what other have describe here, I will never let versed or such be used on me again. I did become aware during part of the procedure, to the extent that I felt the probe, squirming around in me. (for several seconds, I was truely frighten until I realize what was happening (active imagination = sci-fi horror and the momentary thought that alien aductions are true) & then a horrid biting pain (the alien baby trying to burst forth thought or I was being torture for some crazy reason) Later, I found out that one polpy was removed...hence the biting pain.Next thing I was groggy in recovery, trying to tell them I was aware of part of the procedure...and the nurses hushing me. Time to leave and I was still somewhat dizzy when I stood up, would't let me lay back down (was stripping the bed as soon as I got up, they just packed me into a wheelchair with an aid to walk me down while my daugher got the car. The last thing, one of the nurses told me, after once again I was trying to tell her that I was aware during part of procedure. She bent down and said in my face, "Stop thinking about it , YOU will forget about it"No way! Next time no sedation, just pain meds as needed.


----------



## pewpewlasers

That sounds absolutely terrible.I had an anesthesiologist in the room with me for my colonoscopy and upper endoscopy procedures. I was completely out for both.After my endoscopy I felt high as a kite. My colonoscopy I was kind of giggly afterwards but was back to my normal self, no groggy feeling or anything. Although I did go home and go to sleep after both of them.


----------



## lidelg51

Ive only had one colonoscopy, but my husband has had about ten now...none of his or mine were eventful and all were administered with Demerol and Versed. I can say without a doubt that if it hadn't been for those meds, neither of us would have ever had the procedure in the first place....and he would likely be dead now of colon cancer. Instead, he is perfectly fine now, 8 years cancer free and neither of us have any anxiety about colonoscopies. I often think it matters who is performing the procedure, and who is administering the drugs...


----------



## SunNsnow

Some of these stories are so disturbing.I know docs who get the colonoscopy withoutany sedation and go back to work within minutes.No pain, no issue. I know dozens of people who get it done and theysay it was fine, they fell asleep.Wireless capsule endoscopy is an alterative for peoplealthough its not as good as colonoscopy. Virtual colonoscopy is another option but this is a highdose of radiation so I would only do one of these in my life.Katie Couric's colleague, Harry something, got it done on live TV. The operating room looked like a hotel roomand he was laughing, talking, acting as if he was havingthe time of his life.


----------



## Kathleen M.

I think most of the people who do it on television have some level of medication, at least the ones I've seen. They usually don't put you completely out as they want you where you don't care, but can still be helpful.Also just because someone with a healthy colon may tolerate going from a 0 pain to a 3, someone who has a colon that starts at a 3 and goes to a 10 when anything inflates it (and they have to inflate the colon for both regular and virtual colonoscopies) might have problems. I had much more pain than usual with a sigmoidoscopy when the IBS was bad because any stimulation of the colon would send me from a 5 to a 10. I made it through because I can tough it out and it is a lot less invasive, but it certainly wasn't just peachy keen.Many IBSers also get severe pain from anything that expands the rectum and often in clinical studies where they do tests back there what is easily tolerated by the healthy controls is completely unbearable for people with IBS. And I had much more pain with those tests when the IBS was bad than when it was much better controlled when I was in a clinical study that did the anal manometry. So how bad the IBS is when you have the test may determine if you are even capable of tolerating a colonoscopy without sedation. Generally between the prep and the stress of the test, most people's IBS is not going to be taking a break on colonoscopy day. So I wouldn't say all IBSers should be fine without drugs just because some other people might be OK. I really do not believe my pain, the pain of all the people in all clincial trials when they put anything up the butt and the pain of all people who had a sedation failure and woke up screaming was all just us being neurotic or imagining it. Fortunately the sedation works for most people, but some people will need more than usual and they often do not know that until they do it the first time.


----------



## bigjohnscuba

Kathleen M. said:


> I think most of the people who do it on television have some level of medication, at least the ones I've seen. They usually don't put you completely out as they want you where you don't care, but can still be helpful.Also just because someone with a healthy colon may tolerate going from a 0 pain to a 3, someone who has a colon that starts at a 3 and goes to a 10 when anything inflates it (and they have to inflate the colon for both regular and virtual colonoscopies) might have problems. I had much more pain than usual with a sigmoidoscopy when the IBS was bad because any stimulation of the colon would send me from a 5 to a 10. I made it through because I can tough it out and it is a lot less invasive, but it certainly wasn't just peachy keen.Many IBSers also get severe pain from anything that expands the rectum and often in clinical studies where they do tests back there what is easily tolerated by the healthy controls is completely unbearable for people with IBS. And I had much more pain with those tests when the IBS was bad than when it was much better controlled when I was in a clinical study that did the anal manometry. So how bad the IBS is when you have the test may determine if you are even capable of tolerating a colonoscopy without sedation. Generally between the prep and the stress of the test, most people's IBS is not going to be taking a break on colonoscopy day. So I wouldn't say all IBSers should be fine without drugs just because some other people might be OK. I really do not believe my pain, the pain of all the people in all clincial trials when they put anything up the butt and the pain of all people who had a sedation failure and woke up screaming was all just us being neurotic or imagining it. Fortunately the sedation works for most people, but some people will need more than usual and they often do not know that until they do it the first time.


----------



## bigjohnscuba

I did the "real deal" colonoscopy today. Everything I had read about Versed was bad. I asked if they had any other options. The nurse said "Nope, you are getting Versed" At which point I was ready to bail, but I did ask, well, how badis the pain on a scale of 1-10? She said about a 5. She told me that I could always go without anything if the Doctor agreed. I gave it a shot. The doc was pretty cool, said that if it got bad we could go with something to "take the edge off" Well, the worst part was the anticipation. Yes, it was uncomfortable, kind of like having a big hand grab your guts and twisting a little. The doc was great and backed off when my breathing got wierd. He said just breath through it. Kind of like when my wife had our kids. Well, the pain did go away. Nothing sharp like when you cut your finger, but it was pretty unusual. There were 7 polyps that were removed. The doc was great, I remembered everything, the nurse in the lab who assisted was wonderful. Hey, odds are with that many polyps and my genetic history, the process probably saved my life. An hour of wierdness followed by 5 years of no worrys is worthwhile. Good luck to all those nervous about the procedure, it really is not great, but hey if it saves your life, go for it.


----------



## BQ

Thanks for telling us you experience John! Glad you are ok too!


----------



## Cherokee

My first and second colonoscopy was done with conscience sedation and I remember it all. I have one the 25th of this month and they Will knock me out. Anyone that goes through it without being out I really feel for.


----------



## Cherokee

Just for what it's worth, Propofol (sp)?, is the only way to go. They knocked me completely out for the colonoscopy. It was like taking a short nap. The next day I was pretty sore, felt like a mixer had been in my guts. Doing a lot better 3 days later.


----------



## geminidragon

sca29 said:


> Hopefully it isn't TOO late to add to this post. I have been doing some research into other people's experiences with colonoscopies because mine was so terribly traumatic. I, too, had the same issue your friend did. I'm not writing this to scare anyone. But I do think it's important that people know the full facts before getting one of these done. Before this procedure I had friends and family tell me they were completely knocked out. Everyone just kept telling me "these are routine procedures," like that should make me feel better. Plus I had only heard good accounts about colonoscopies, so I figured I was just being a baby. Plus, I even had the doctor's nurses telling me that I would be out and wouldn't feel anything. At the most some pressure and fullness. They lied to my face about the procedure. I even asked them a few times over if it was painful. They told me no, and acted like I was being ridiculous. The doctor barely spent any time with me before recommending that I get a colonoscopy. I went through the prep (Which was terrible) and went in the next day for the procedure. While I was getting my IV the doctor asked me what my symptoms were. I wanted to say, " Why don't you know this? You recommended that I have a colonoscopy because of my symptoms. Now you don't know what they are?" I was baffled and getting more nervous as we spoke. They put the IV in and shot me up with what I can only believe was the mildest sedative ever, I felt NO effects. They also gave me NO pain medication. I was in the most excruciating pain of my life. It felt like the doctor was tearing my intestines out. I was screaming in pain and telling them to stop. No one did anything or said anything to me or tried to ease my pain. They pretended like nothing was happening, like my screaming meant nothing. I felt traumatized, hurt, and violated. I couldn't believe they were treating me like this. They were abusive and unprofessional, and I was left emotionally scarred. When the procedure was done I was placed into a room to wait for some feedback from the doctor. My boyfriend came in to see me and I was bawling my eyes out. I couldn't believe what had just happened. I told him everything and he told me he could hear me screaming from the waiting room. I was so mad at the doctor, and when I asked why I was in so much pain the entire time he tried to act like it was nothing. Presently, I have flashbacks to the procedure and get so scared, upset, and angry all over again. They were not honest with me! I think the most important thing is that you trust and feel comfortable with your doctor (this seems like the most obvious statement). My doctor was recommended by an emergency room and I hoped he would be good. But I found him to be cold, unhelpful, and unprofessional (As well as his staff). He had complete disregard for my feelings and for my general wellbeing. I have had conscious sedation before for my wisdom teeth and it was perfectly fine. I had no pain and was asleep for the whole thing. BUT, I trusted that doctor. I think having trust in a doctor is very important. If you get a bad vibe, run. Seriously, find a doctor that you know will be up front and honest with you about the procedure. I don't believe I will ever be able to have this procedure done ever again. It's unfortunate, because so many people talk about the importance of getting them done. Bad doctors make people less likely to ever get necessary procedures done again. I'm sorry your friend went through this, and I hope that even if this post get to you too late, that your procedure was easy and painless.


----------



## garysconstipated

check out askapatient.com for versed horror stories


----------

